# What are the options for teat dip/udder wash?



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

Last year I used the bleach/dish detergent combo on the fiasco website. But, I've found since that we are all quite sensitive to bleach. I still use it occasionally to sterilize the chicken waterers and the animal pens, but I don't want to use it on a regular basis.

Is the commercial teat dip concentrate an affordable option? I've never really priced it. Or is there another homemade option that's just as effective but without the bleach? Maybe with iodine? I also wonder if that would be any cheaper in the long run than just buying the concentrate. 

Do many people use cloth wipes? That's what we did last year, but will be milking three does this year instead of one, so I don't know if it will work. Maybe it would be better to go with paper towels and not risk cross-contaminating anyone.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I use a dilution of Chlorhexaderm. It's available at TSC and other farm supply stores.

I make my own disposable wipes. The blue shop towels work well. I found that if you take out the cardboard tube and cut the whole roll in half, then the half size roll fits in a plastic Folgers coffee canister. Pour in your teat wash so that they all get moist.

Just my dos pesos based on only two years of experience.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I use the generic antibacterial wipes from wal mart. I'm sure its not what you are supposed to use but it doesn't chap the skin and if it will kill germs on human skin it will kill them on goat skin. I tried to switch to plain wipes and goat a goaty flavor in the milk. 1.56 for 60 wipes I think, so at using two per day it costs about 1.56 per month. To me the shipping costs on most _real_ goat/dairy items makes them too uneconomical.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i use just a tiny bit of clorox, and it must be that brand as the cheaper store brands will dry you out. i put this in a small jar to wash and dip. 

i think the problem with just using wipes is how do you know you've wiped the orfice well enough?? with a dip, i KNOW its been coated with my cleaner. if your hands are sensitive, you can easily get a nitril glove, we used those in the dairy barns. 

if you get to a tsc, they have dip there too, and i think a gallon would last a family/home milking situation for yeeeaars. its pretty concentrated. if you know any dairies around, just ask them, they often get it delievered thru a service, and i'd bet they'd either sell ya some, or let you order thru them.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh, that's a great idea, Rose! I tried once to make my own baby wipes out of regular paper towels and it was just a mess. I bet the shop towels would work well for this use.

Chewie, I also like the idea of a dip for after milking, but you don't need a whole lot for that. I could probably make up the wipes, and also have some wash made up to use as a dip.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

I use the Fleet Farm/TSC iodine/lanolin teat dip concentrate with a foaming dip cup. I'm still on the original gallon jug of concentrate that I bought in 2004- I think for around $16. The foaming teat dip cup is available at any dairy supply, online or otherwise. You'll get a good coating with a foam with much less waste.

the issue that might come up with homemade teat dips is the harshness of the chemicals. A dip that actually designed to be used twice a day for 10 months in all weather is much more likely to give good results for the milker and the doe's udder.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We use a pink concentrated udder wash from fleet farm and paper towels. Mix the wash dip half the towel in wash the teats and dry with the other half.
For dip we use an iodine type with a foaming teat dipper.
I agree with Anna, use something that is meant to do what you want it to. Some half baked concoction without the emolients and stuff found in professional grade chemicals can cause more trouble than they're worth. You rely on those udders to provide you with a very valuable substance. Treat them right.

Don't be afraid to stop by or call any local dairy supply. Even the places that service big dairies can usually get stuff in gallon jugs. Some of the vets around here had their own chemical supply route for a while and were highly competitive with the dairy supply places so you could check your local vets as well.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Rose said:


> I use a dilution of Chlorhexaderm. It's available at TSC and other farm supply stores.
> 
> I make my own disposable wipes. The blue shop towels work well. I found that if you take out the cardboard tube and cut the whole roll in half, then the half size roll fits in a plastic Folgers coffee canister. Pour in your teat wash so that they all get moist.
> 
> *Just my dos pesos *based on only two years of experience.


Rose, you never cease to amaze me. HOW CLEVER!!!! :rock: I'll do it! What is your solution ratio?

Paul


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The Chlorhexaderm comes in different concentrations. Read on the label for the correct solution, depending on what you are able to find.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

Iodine based dips. It gets everything.

Chlorhexadine does not get pseudomonas. 

Careful with Fight-Bac- which is Chlorhex anyway- if used improperly, the nozzle can blow open the oriface of the teat and cause mastitis.


----------



## Narnia75 (May 16, 2015)

betsy h. said:


> Iodine based dips. It gets everything.
> 
> Chlorhexadine does not get pseudomonas.
> 
> Careful with Fight-Bac- which is Chlorhex anyway- if used improperly, the nozzle can blow open the oriface of the teat and cause mastitis.


Have you ever experienced this? The orifice blowing open?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

This post is from 2009. And no, that isn't an issue. I'm not sure how you could even get it to 'blow open' without trying really hard, and even if you did you'd just be squirting fight-bac into the teat, which wouldn't inherently cause mastitis. It's just a topical spray you're supposed to just spray on from several inches away to apply a spray over the orifice, not into the teat. It's like an aerosol hairspray can applicator.


----------

